# Rock and a hard place in Oklahoma



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

That's a question for whoever issues/ renews licenses in OK.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## chinaskibandini (Apr 8, 2018)

Thanks. 



I'm a long time lurker.


----------



## FF301 (Jan 12, 2014)

I think you are getting mixed up in terminology. 
As an apprentice you are “ registered “ not licensed. It’s your employers responsibility to register you so your hours are recorded towards your JM license. 
So just go get hired somewhere and get your career back on track.


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

It's just an apprentice registration. PM me, I bet we can figure something out.


----------

